# Koikauf



## DrPepper (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Darf man Fragen bei welchem Händler die Koi gekauft wurden... 

Die Koi gefallen mir näklich sehr gut und ich möchte mir für nächstes Jahr auch noch 5-6 Koi in dieser Größe kaufen.

MfG Tobias

EDIT: Thema hier abgetrennt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na klar darf man fragen.

http://www.koizentrum.eu/

Sehr netter Kerl der Detlef


----------



## gemag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wenn ich fragen darf!Was hat dieser gekostet bei welcher größe?
Dein Händler hat er noch solche auf der Art, ich glaub dann muss ich wohl mal schauen ob ich noch ein wenig Platz hab im Teich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich meine das waren 290€ bei 38 cm

Er hat noch einige sehr schöne D-Kohakus dort rumpaddeln.


----------



## gemag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,schade das man auf seiner Seite so wenig Fische sieht. Ich würd ihn mir lieber vorher aussuchen bevor ich ihn anschauen fahre ist ja auch eine Ecke weg.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hier

http://www.koizentrum.eu/index.php?list=WG240

sind doch seine Kois zu sehen  

Die kleineren sind natürlich nicht einzeln im Web anzuschauen


----------



## gemag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja das hab ich mir schon angeschaut, bei den großen ist nicht das was ich suche und die kleineren sieht man leider nicht richtig oder halt gar nicht.
Meine Frau und ich wollen etwas ganz bestimmtes da muss alles stimmen ,außer welcher Herkunft er ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich kann ja mal beim nächsten Besuch Bilder von den kleineren machen. Gerade bei den Igarashis sind noch sehr schöne dabei, auch Kohakus. Aber halt kleinere.


----------



## gemag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das wäre toll wenn du das machen würdest.Die größe spielt da keine Rolle, der Fisch selbst zählt, wachsen wird er von ganz alleine.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich versuch mal dran zu denken, aber so oft fahr ich im Moment nicht hin


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hätte auch noch welche...


----------



## gemag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				alexander1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch noch welche...


Dann zeig mal bitte!


----------



## DrPepper (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

ja bitte vielleicht ist ja was für uns dabei ;-)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Aber das bitte in einen eigenen Thread ja ? Flohmarkt ist doch ganz OK denke ich.


----------



## gemag (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koikauf*

Hallo Uwe

Warst du eigentlich schon mal wieder dort und hast Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koikauf*

Ups,
ganz vergessen.

Aber ich denke ein Fahrt dorthin lohnt in jedem Fall. Auch die neuen aus 2009 sind wirklich Traumhaft schön 

Besonders die kleinen 12-15 cm sind absolute Spitze

Er hat da wohl echt ein gutes Händchen


----------



## gemag (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koikauf*

hallo!

Leider hat er auf seiner Seite keine Bilder mehr!
Mein Umbau ist fast fertig nun brauch ich bald Nachschub!"lach"


----------

